# Anyone used Skinners dog food



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi 
I was wondering if anyone has used Skinners dog food - I was at a seminar today and it was highly recommended due to the low protein content (dogs only need less than 20% protein???) 

thanks
becky


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

I am currently feeding my 2 the Skinners Duck and Rice. Both my dogs are doing great on it. I have fed them on burns, jwb & arden grange in the past and have to say this suits them best. Good ingredients (for a dry food). At not as expensive as most brands.


----------



## dalimandi (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah have to agree, my 3 german shepherds are fed on skinners and they
are doing great,i would highly recommend it


----------



## Umbongo (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, I feed our lab and jack russell on Crunchy - it's high protein (26%) and highly palatable. Lab is only 15 months old - I will switch him to a lower protein food when he gets to 18 months. The JR has always been picky, but she gets a small handful twice a day with Butchers tripe . She is highly active so isn't getting fat on it, but the Duck and Rice would be better (23% protein)

Incidentally, how much are you paying for the Skinners. I get it for £16.95 a bag for the crunchy


----------



## dalimandi (Oct 4, 2008)

I pay £19.99 for 15kg duck and rice


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

If you have a Countrywide store near you alot of the Skinners is on special at the moment

pet at Countrywide


----------

